# Lovely Bridgeport, CT



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Here are the happenings in the last 3 days:

*Three people found shot to death at Bridgeport apartment *
(08/24/05) BRIDGEPORT - Bridgeport police are continuing an investigation Wednesday after three people were found dead inside an apartment building on Charles Street.

Police say the bodies of one woman and two men were found in the first floor of the apartment building at 215 Charles Street at 10:30 a.m. The police believe it was triple murder and they say there were gunshots.

Residents, who say the neighborhood is not safe, are not surprised by the incident. Police are investigating whether the incident was drug-related.

*Happened right across the street from a uniform store, so many cops around....gotta love it. *

*Bridgeport police investigate fourth homicide in 24 hours *
(08/25/05) BRIDGEPORT - Police in Bridgeport are investigating four homicides that occurred within 24 hours.

A 30-year-old man was shot to death Wednesday night on East Avenue. Witnesses tell police that four to six men wearing ski masks robbed and shot James Dorsey of Stratford before fleeing in a dark colored minivan.

Police say Dorsey, who was shot in the torso, was taken to Bridgeport Hospital where he later died. Mayor John Fabrizi, who showed up at the crime scene, says the shooting is not a random act and as of yet no arrests have been made.

Earlier in the day, the bodies of a woman and two men were found bound and beaten inside an apartment on Charles Street. Police say there is no indication the crimes are related and both investigations will continue.

*Three people found shot to death at Bridgeport apartment *
(08/24/05) BRIDGEPORT - Bridgeport police are continuing an investigation Wednesday after three people were found dead inside an apartment building on Charles Street.

Police say the bodies of one woman and two men were found in the first floor of the apartment building at 215 Charles Street at 10:30 a.m. The police believe it was triple murder and they say there were gunshots.

Residents, who say the neighborhood is not safe, are not surprised by the incident. Police are investigating whether the incident was drug-related.

*Plus some other lady got shot yesterday too...it's been a busy buys week...Rumor has the officer that shot the fleeing dirt...I mean man....was shooting in self-defense. There were plenty of witnesses that say the guy did have a gun, and plenty to say he didn't. But rumor has that the gun has been retrieved.*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't miss Bridgeport one bit.

I stayed at the then Sheraton right off the 95 exit for two years and we were all
armed, and they still warned us not to go out after dark LOL


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha Bridgeport isn't that bad! Maybe it's because I've grown up living next to it. It doesn't bug me at all. There was a drive-by on my old street...I now live on the Bridgeport/Fairfield line...still love it.

Why were you at the Sheraton for 2 years???


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I was in upper management with Brinks and the Bridgeport office was one of my offices.

I also spent a lot of time in the town you are going to get on,the corprate office is there.

Brinks-Pittston


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hum....that's pretty interesting.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer shoots, kills man after arrest attemptAARON LEO and DANIEL TEPFER, Staff writers
BRIDGEPORT -- A city man who apparently had a history of robbery and drug arrests was fatally shot by police Thursday afternoon after a chase through the Marina Village housing complex, punctuating a two-day streak of violence that has left five people dead. 

Raylyn "Ray Ray" George died in Bridgeport Hospital. In a particularly bloody week, his death was the 17th homicide in the city this year -- including the second of the day and the fifth in two days. 

A 30-year-old Stratford man was gunned down by masked men in an apparent robbery early Thursday on East Avenue and three people were slaughtered in a Charles Street condominium Wednesday. In the Thursday afternoon incident at Marina Village, police said a narcotics and vice officer shot the 24-year-old George to death after George pointed a handgun at the officer in a rear yard on Park Terrace. Police said the gun has been recovered. 

State Police were called in to handle the investigation. 

It was not immediately clear who fired the weapon that was seized, said Sgt. J. Paul Vance, state police spokesman. 

Bridgeport police responded at 3:50 p.m. to a report of several people with guns in the complex, he said. 

Two men were arrested on narcotics charges after a brief foot chase, while George fled separately, Vance said. 

The spokesman said the officer "ordered the suspect to stop several times" before opening fire. 

The officer who shot George, and others involved in the incident, were placed on administrative duty, according to Vance. Police refused to name the officer who shot George. 

Vance added that the State's Attorney's office also is investigating. 

"Our people were at the scene and the state police were called in as our usual protocol in these type of cases," said State's Attorney Jonathan Benedict. 

Shortly after the shooting, a large, angry crowd, shouting insults at police, gathered around the intersection of Park Terrace and Columbia Street as officers closed off the area with yellow tape. 

"Ray Ray was running down the street with his hands up and he got shot in the back of his head," said a woman who did not want to be identified. Although she said she saw police chasing George on Columbia Street, she said she didn't see the shooting. 

"But he was running with his hands up," she said. 

Several hours later, the crowd shouted more and more loudly as Vance tried to talk to the media at the scene. 

Some demanded that he speak louder and others disputed the police version of the incident, saying George did not have a gun. 

Vance then addressed the media nearby at Troop G barracks. 

Meanwhile, a number of people attempted to compare the shooting with the May 27 death of 21-year-old Ahkeem "Robby" Cohen, who crashed his dirt bike on Fairfield Avenue. 

Thursday's incident was eerily similar to one involving George in July 2000. 

In that case, police said they chased George after breaking up drug activity in the South End housing project. 

In 2000, police said they chased George through the housing project after he allegedly held up two men there. He was arrested on robbery and drug charges


----------

